# Run the motor with no electrical?



## JoeKramer (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok I have no wiring in the car at all. I have not run it for 2 years, I have just changed the fluids...

Now can I just run a batteries ground to the block, a + line to the coil (with a cut off switch) and a + line through a starter button (used the button on another car) to the starter? (I think the coil is still hooked up to the distributor)

I wouldn't bother with the altenator or any voltage regulator. I know it will discharge the battery, but it a new one and I have a charger if needed.

This should work right? 

Oh, what side should I run the + to on the coil?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

run it to the + side of the coil, the - side of the coil should have the wire going to the distributer.


----------

